# Would you buy from this Ebayer??



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the only screwed up ad this seller has going. Read the discription.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290275558635&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 16, 2008)

NO!!!! That is crazy!!!!:rollhappy:


Ramon


----------



## Hien (Nov 16, 2008)

Guessing from the enormous amount of cactus plants & the ebay name .
Obviously, this seller did not own many paphs
He or she probably researches the parents's names from the tag that his/her supplier put in the pot, not knowing that the hybrid has a name, furthermore, those parents can not produce that flower.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 17, 2008)

delenatii x malipoense = lynleigh koopowitz. That isnt like any L.K. Ive ever seen. That is why more people need to get on Slippertalk  Ebay has some GREAT stuff sometimes, but you have to be soooooo careful! I have bought a few things from eBay, but only from vendors with excellent feedback and lots of it...or I test them with questions and see if they have any idea what they are talking about. 
Yes, this auction is yet another troubling one


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree, I doubt they're an orchid vendor that knows much about paphs.

At least it's a WYSIWYG auction, so you know it's not Lynleigh Koopowitz. Looks like straight godefroyae to me.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2008)

Well! He/she cansels everything he/she says with the pictures shown!!!LOL


----------



## P-chan (Nov 17, 2008)

I've gotten some good deals on E-bay, but it's like shopping at a discount store sometimes. Being wary is important. I saw an ad on E-bay the other day, from a comany advertising that they could send a beautiful flowering Dendrobium orchid to your loved ones for the holidays. Then there was a picture of a pink Phalaenopsis!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel sorry for the person who buys this plant and thinks the tag and information are correct!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 17, 2008)

I've gotten great deals from Ebay...way, way, way more good than bad. Feedback alone isn't an indication. Look at the number of bids. Paph newbies on Ebay won't get that many bids...but someone who's been selling a long time, has good feedback, but no bids...well, there is a reason. Then again, I'm shocked sometimes at the plants I win...I just won a Battle of Egypt "Alpha"...for $24! Twice, I've won Maudiae "The Queen" for less than $40...the last one was multigrowth. Take care, Eric


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2008)

If you look at the pics, there are 2 different Paph flowers. The flower only pic is different to the plant pic.


----------



## Heather (Nov 17, 2008)

As long as you are relatively educated, you can do well... otherwise, ebay is a bit of a crapshoot...


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with Eric for sure. Eric, was your Battle of Egypt from mike in Portland? If it was, I bought the Lady Clunas 'Whatcroft Hall' FCC for 35.00. (commercial growers are charging at least 150-200 for divisions). Mike is legit and that is for certain. Anything he has on his listing is grown well and is, from my experience, exactly what it says. The issue with him though is that he doesn't usually put flower photos up with the auction. just the pic of the plant. Not many people bid on things that dont have flower photos. 
Long story short...if they are reputable, sometimes you can find a good deal and sometimes a steal!!!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4455&highlight=ebay+sellers

For any new comers here is a thread about ebay sellers


----------



## P-chan (Nov 18, 2008)

Roy said:


> If you look at the pics, there are 2 different Paph flowers. The flower only pic is different to the plant pic.



I didn't even notice that before! The plant pic has a cool bloom. It would be nice if that was actually the plant that you got, but who knows?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2008)

This same seller does it again. Has Via Quatal in their title and discribes two totally different parents on a perviously bloomed plant.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Orchid-Via...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

Sometimes this might be good, cause you can end up with a great, healthy and expensive plant in your hands, for a few bucks (or euro etc)...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I got it from Mike. I've gotten his plants before and totally trust him. Always gives great breaks on shipping after the first plant...unlike a lot of other sellers....even on repeat orders. His plants are always great. I was tempted by the Lady Clunas....looked it up and decided against it when I read that it could be a reluctant bloomer...also don't want the wife to be killing me yet again over an ebay win...I bid low, expecting to lose....then I win, and get in trouble.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish _my_ husband would bid for orchids on ebay. Heck, I'd even pay for them. LOL.


----------

